# how to print plastic pens without a pad printer



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks in advance


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't imagine a scenario in which this is not worth outsourcing.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

well I just want to know how to do it myself


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

You can do it with sublimation, using a jig to hold the pens, but will be limited in choice of blanks.


----------



## IDFNOVA (Oct 7, 2018)

We print them on a flatbed printer. Great for full color pretty easy to set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

